# Schleppende Bugbehebung?

## skibbi

Hi,

kann es sein, dass manche Maintainer momentan entweder keine Lust oder keine Zeit haben sich um Bugs zu kümmern? Ich hab in der letzten Zeit 2 Bugs* gepostet aber bisher hat der Maintainer weder ne Nachfrage formuliert noch sonst irgendeine Reaktion gezeigt.  :Sad: 

Die Bugs:

eselct opengl got "killed"

wpa_supplicant verbindet nicht wenn mit dbus support kompiliert

Gerade das erste von beiden macht mir hier Problem, weil ich die Grafikbeschleunigung nicht mehr aktiviert bekomme. Und im dem Code vom Skript sehe ich jedenfalls nicht durch.  :Very Happy: 

Hab schon überlegt ob manche vielleicht zu sehr mit Google Summer of Code beschäftigt sind oder so - was anderes fiel mir bisher noch nicht ein. :/

----------

## schachti

Naja, das sind auch nur Menschen mit einem Job, einer Familie, Freunden etc. und in der Regel 24 Stunden Zeit pro Tag abzüglich Schlaf.  :Wink: 

Zumindest einer der beiden Bugs ist ja noch recht frisch - warum sich allerdings beim zweiten Bug noch nichts getan hat, verstehe ich auch nicht. Ich habe momentan den Eindruck, daß gentoo in manchen Bereichen einen Mangel an Devs hat...

----------

## skibbi

Jo mir ist schon klar, dass die das nicht hauptberuflich machen, das wäre ja auch nicht finanzierbar ohne von Usern Geld zu verlangen.

Ich mein ich würds ja selbst machen aber von python hab ich kein Plan und die Bugs sind ja nun eher problematisch aus meiner Sicht. :/

Will nich extra das System neu aufsetzen. Mir würd ja schon ein "Sorry, derweil komme ich nicht dazu" vollkommen reichen, dann wüsste man jedenfalls woran man ist aber ganz ohne Reaktion ist das etwas blöde. :/

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bei mir geht eselect opengl set nvidia. Probier eventuell das eselect aus Testing, wenn du Stable haben solltest.

----------

## hoschi

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Naja, das sind auch nur Menschen mit einem Job, einer Familie, Freunden etc. und in der Regel 24 Stunden Zeit pro Tag abzüglich Schlaf. 
> 
> Zumindest einer der beiden Bugs ist ja noch recht frisch - warum sich allerdings beim zweiten Bug noch nichts getan hat, verstehe ich auch nicht. Ich habe momentan den Eindruck, daß gentoo in manchen Bereichen einen Mangel an Devs hat...

 

Gentoo hat zu wenig Entwickler. Sofern man selber also keiner ist oder sein kann, sollte man mit möglichst detailierten Bugzilla einträgen helfen, die vielleicht auch schon die Lösung quasi beinhalten.

----------

## Necoro

Nun ja ... die sind nicht die schnellsten  :Smile:  ... Ich hatte auch schon Bugs mit Patch gemeldet ... längstes Warten war ...7 Monate  :Smile:  ... und auch in anderen Fällen brauchte es inkl Patch mehrere Monate ... aber - ehrlich: Patches einspielen ist bestimmt nicht die Lieblingsbeschäftigung von vielen Devs ;D

----------

## skibbi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Bei mir geht eselect opengl set nvidia. Probier eventuell das eselect aus Testing, wenn du Stable haben solltest.

 

Ich bin runtergegangen auf die 1.0.3 und dann kommt der Fehler nicht mehr aber irgendwas haut da imo trotzdem nicht hin.

Der 2D Bildaufbau ist schleppend (zB. wenn man KDE beendet dann kann man richtig mitverfolgen wie das Bild von oben nach unten in graustufen wechselt - ich denk mal das soll nicht so) und auch Konqueror ist lahmer als sonst hab ich das Gefühl.

glxgears gibt 650 fps bei ner Radeon 7000 (Radeon M6 LY) und nem 1,5Ghz PentiumM.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *skibbi wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> kann es sein, dass manche Maintainer momentan entweder keine Lust oder keine Zeit haben sich um Bugs zu kümmern? Ich hab in der letzten Zeit 2 Bugs* gepostet aber bisher hat der Maintainer weder ne Nachfrage formuliert noch sonst irgendeine Reaktion gezeigt. 

 

Ja, das kenn ich. Ich habe für ein Paket das ebuild ein wenig erweitert und "gentoo konformer" gemacht. Anfang Janauar habe ich alles eingetragen, interessiert hat sich bis heute niemand dafür (auch der eigentliche Maintainer nicht).

Ser2net enhancement

Die devs verbringen die Zeit anscheinend lieber damit sich gegenseitig alle Schande zu sagen und sich gegenseitig runterzumachen...

Ist auch einfacher, da kann man /dev/brain nur auf durchzug schalten und lostippen...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## skibbi

Hi,

irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass es um Gentoo derzeit nicht so rosig steht. Bugs werden langsamer behoben, Ebuilds brauchen teilweise länge bis sie im Portage sind als vielleicht noch vor 1-2 Jahren, die Weekly Newsletters erscheinen nur noch unregelmäßig. Hab dazu einige Thread in "Gentoo Chat" gefunden aber ich kenn mich mit der Organisationsstruktur nich so gut aus weshalb ich da kaum was verstehe.

Deshalb die gleiche Frage hier im deutschen Forum. Hat Gentoo zurzeit Probleme? Und wenn ja, ist Besserung in Sicht?

----------

## dertobi123

 *skibbi wrote:*   

> Bugs werden langsamer behoben

  Beispiele? Ich kann dir genauso Beispiele von Bugs zeigen, die binnen Stunden gefixt waren. Davon ab priorisiere ich beispielsweise Bugs, nicht alles ist kritisch und muss "sofort" gefixt werden - es gibt Dinge, die warten können, bis man mal Zeit oder Lust hat.

 *skibbi wrote:*   

> Ebuilds brauchen teilweise länge bis sie im Portage sind als vielleicht noch vor 1-2 Jahren

  Beispiele? Die Tatsache dass alle Pakete zu einer Herd oder einem Maintainer gehören müssen, hat sicherlich dazu beigetragen, nicht mehr alles blind in den Tree zu werfen - das ist aber auch nicht erst seit gestern so. Die Problematik hängt in erster Linie von dem jeweiligen Paket ab, ist aber bei weitem nicht wirklich neu.

 *skibbi wrote:*   

> die Weekly Newsletters erscheinen nur noch unregelmäßig.

 Auch das passierte vor 1-2 Jahren schon hin und wieder, zur Zeit kommts leider öfter vor als nötig - aber durch viele neue Autoren, die sich nach Aufrufen der vergangenen Ausgaben gemeldet haben, wird sich auch das wieder ändern.

 *skibbi wrote:*   

> Hat Gentoo zurzeit Probleme? Und wenn ja, ist Besserung in Sicht?

 Nein, bezüglich der Punkte die Du angesprochen hast, nicht mehr oder weniger Probleme als vor 1 oder 2 Jahren - eher im Gegenteil. Ich darf an der Stelle auf den Wie beteiligt Ihr euch an Gentoo? Thread hinweisen - je mehr Menschen mitarbeiten, desto eher sind die von dir angesprochenen Punkte hinfällig.

----------

## hoschi

Zu wenig Developer. Ich glaub als Ebuildmaintainer hast man bei Gentoo derzeit gute Chancen  :Wink: 

Ansonsten ist die Lage aber nicht dramatisch. Und ueber zu wenig Developer kann sich eigentlich doch jedes Projekt beschweren  :Wink: 

----------

## skibbi

Opera 9.21 Brauchte glaub ich ne Woche bis es rauskam. Für ne IMO reine Umbennung des Ebuilds wars doch recht lange. Spreche gerade das an, weil in 9.20 Speicherlecks das Teil nach einiger Zeit Arbeit so lahm machten das man ihn neustarten musste und darum war ich für die Bugfixes sehr dankbar.

Aber ich gebe zu, dass ich nicht 100%ig weiß ob mit der Veröffentlichung von 9.21 auch wirklich schon die Linuxvariante verfügbar was oder die Win-Version zuerst kam. Wobei der Browser auch nicht "kritisch" war - das ist mir klar und ne Woche ist mehr als vertretbar.

Ich hab mal noch ein wenig drüber nachgedacht. Ich denke ich bin von den großen Änderungen der letzten Zeit zu sehr verwöhnt. ModularX, GCC 4, neues Java System - das waren große Anpassungen in kurzer Zeit und derzeit ist sozusagen ne Flaute was das betrifft.

Zu den Bugs: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=173571 recht nerviges Teil was mich dazu verleitete (neben einigen anderen Probs) Gentoo aufn Notebook neu aufzusetzen.

----------

## dertobi123

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Zu wenig Developer. Ich glaub als Ebuildmaintainer hast man bei Gentoo derzeit gute Chancen 

 Nicht nur derzeit, das ist kalter Kaffee - da hat sich in den letzen Jahren wenig geändert.

 *skibbi wrote:*   

> Opera 9.21 Brauchte glaub ich ne Woche bis es rauskam. Für ne IMO reine Umbennung des Ebuilds wars doch recht lange. Spreche gerade das an, weil in 9.20 Speicherlecks das Teil nach einiger Zeit Arbeit so lahm machten das man ihn neustarten musste und darum war ich für die Bugfixes sehr dankbar.
> 
> Aber ich gebe zu, dass ich nicht 100%ig weiß ob mit der Veröffentlichung von 9.21 auch wirklich schon die Linuxvariante verfügbar was oder die Win-Version zuerst kam. Wobei der Browser auch nicht "kritisch" war - das ist mir klar und ne Woche ist mehr als vertretbar.

  Es waren 4 Tage um genau zu sein  :Wink:  Ich denke da sollte man mit leben können ...

----------

## Silicoid

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *skibbi wrote:*   Bugs werden langsamer behoben  Beispiele? Ich kann dir genauso Beispiele von Bugs zeigen, die binnen Stunden gefixt waren. Davon ab priorisiere ich beispielsweise Bugs, nicht alles ist kritisch und muss "sofort" gefixt werden - es gibt Dinge, die warten können, bis man mal Zeit oder Lust hat.
> 
> 

 

Mal ein Beispiel. Bug: 150636

Gut vielleicht hab ich ihn nicht besonders klar formuliert. Oder ich hätte selber das ebuild ändern können und es mit geben können. 

Eigentlich fehlt nur ein dependency Eintrag im  ebuild ....

----------

## a.forlorn

Mir fällt da nichts wirklich auf, naja, ich mach auch nur einmal pro Woche emerge --sync.  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

Probleme gibt es immer irgendwo. Aber diese sehe ich sich auswachsen.

Problem ist meines Erachtens im übrigen nicht die hier angesprochene Anzahl der Entwickler, sondern dass sich die Entwickler auch wirklich auf einen Bereich konzentrieren, sich damit bestens auskennen und kontinuierlich daran arbeiten können. Da kommt gerne mal was zwischen (Arbeit/RL), oder man ist so motiviert, dass man zu viele Sachen annimmt und nach kurzer Zeit nichts mehr schafft und schnell ausbrennt (passiert leider gerne bei Neulingen).

Ich sehe das allerdings alles bei weitem nicht so negativ, wie einige Artikel in der Onlinepresse es seit kurzem darstellen, zudem man in letzter Zeit auch Entwickler wieder zurückkommen sieht nachdem sich die politischen Wogen zu glätten scheinen (oder es einfach nicht mehr so heiss gegessen wird, wie es gekocht wird).. - nein, ich sehe Gentoo wieder durchaus positiv!

Geniesst Gentoo einfach mal wieder wie es ist..

----------

## b3cks

Ist genau dieses Thema nicht vor kürzerer Zeit schon mal aufgekommen und somit DUP? Finde es nur leider gerade nicht.

----------

## Necoro

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Ist genau dieses Thema nicht vor kürzerer Zeit schon mal aufgekommen und somit DUP? Finde es nur leider gerade nicht.

 

meinst du den: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-553524.html ?

----------

## think4urs11

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   Ist genau dieses Thema nicht vor kürzerer Zeit schon mal aufgekommen und somit DUP? Finde es nur leider gerade nicht. meinst du den: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-553524.html ?

 

nachdem sogar beide vom gleichen Autor sind zusammengefaßt zu einem Thread, der neue Teil beginnend ab hier  :Smile: 

----------

## Sourcecode

 *Silicoid wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*    *skibbi wrote:*   Bugs werden langsamer behoben  Beispiele? Ich kann dir genauso Beispiele von Bugs zeigen, die binnen Stunden gefixt waren. Davon ab priorisiere ich beispielsweise Bugs, nicht alles ist kritisch und muss "sofort" gefixt werden - es gibt Dinge, die warten können, bis man mal Zeit oder Lust hat.
> 
>  
> 
> Mal ein Beispiel. Bug: 150636
> ...

 

achwas, und wenn du das weisst, warum kümmerst du dich nicht darum?

Grade bei einem System was zu 99% von den Usern abhängt die mithelfen sollte man sich nicht auf der einen Seite beschweren das es ja sooo langsam ist bis mal was gemacht wird und dann wenn es um sowas geht nicht einfach selber seinen Beitrag zu leisten und einfach mal das Ebuild abzuändern und bei bugs.gentoo zu posten, warum müssen immer erst andere den Arsch bewegen bevor man es selber tut? 

Wenn du es doch weisst kümmer dich drum, setz den Bug als FIXED und schon ist wieder ien Bug weniger auf bugs.gentoo.org zu finden weil sich ein User darum gekümmert hat das zu beheben.

Die Energie die du in diesen Thread gesteckt hast, damit hättest du auch Bugs fixen können und damit deinen Teil dazu beigetragen das Bugs eben geschlossen werden.

Und um sich um BUGS zu kümmern muss man kein Entwickler sein, die Reporteten Probleme sind meißtens PEBCAK wie auch hier im Forum.

.....so und nun schick ich den Post hier ab und geh auchmal die Bugs durchscrollen anstatt hier weiter Energie zu verschwenden.  :Wink: 

Gentoo ist was Developer und Co angeht noch bez. besser als vor 2 Jahren, damals waren viele Neue dabei und immer ein Bunter Haufen durchgemischt, mittlerweile ist das ein eingeschworenes Team wo sehr viele schon lange dabei sind, von daher es ist eher besser geworden als schlechter.

----------

## b3cks

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   Ist genau dieses Thema nicht vor kürzerer Zeit schon mal aufgekommen und somit DUP? Finde es nur leider gerade nicht. 
> 
> meinst du den: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-553524.html ?

 

Ja, genau den. Danke! War aber generell schon häufiger das Thema hier.

----------

## Silicoid

 *Sourcecode wrote:*   

>  *Silicoid wrote:*   
> 
> Eigentlich fehlt nur ein dependency Eintrag im  ebuild .... 
> 
> achwas, und wenn du das weisst, warum kümmerst du dich nicht darum?
> ...

 

Es ist das eine zu wissen, dass eine Dependency fehlt. Etwas anderes sie zu beheben. Ich habe mich bisher nicht intensiv mit dem Innenleben von ebuilds beschäftigt. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich die dependency korrekt eintrage. Bisher habe ich auch nicht die Zeit gefunden mich näher mit den ebuilds zu beschäftigen. Ich habe mich so weit darum gekümmert wie mein Wissen reicht -> Ich hab einen Bug Report eröffnet.Last edited by Silicoid on Thu May 24, 2007 5:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kuhrscher

Es gibt zum Glück auch sehr positive Beispiele, was die Reaktionszeit auf Bugreports angeht. Ich hatte gestern einen Version Bump von kdesvn mit dem Hinweis gemeldet, dass ein Umbenennen des Ebuilds ausreicht, und binnen weniger Stunden war das Ganze in Portage. Und das obwohl die KDE Herd wahrscheinlich gerade ganz gut mit der Einbindung von KDE 3.5.7 beschäftigt ist  :Smile: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Sourcecode wrote:*   

> achwas, und wenn du das weisst, warum kümmerst du dich nicht darum?

 

Nun, weil das vielleicht kein Garant dafür ist, dass sich irgendwas ändert?

Ich habe z.B. ende letzten Jahres mit ser2net rumgespielt. Mit dem Tool kann ich via Telnet auf einen Seriellen Port zugreifen. Leider ist das aktuelle ebuild sehr rudimentär, weshalb ich es erweitert habe (Ser2Net enhancement). Namentlich habe ich eine gescheite default Konfiguration erstellt sowie ein init Script erzeugt.

Gut, es ist nur ein Enhancement. Aber Mittlerweile ist der Bug seit einem halben Jahr offen und keine Sau hat sich bisher darum gekümmert, obwohl ich schon an diversen Orten mal scheu angefragt oder sogar den Maintainer angekickt habe.

Und nur den Bug auf fixed setzen hilft auch nichts, denn dadurch landet das ganze noch nicht ins CVS.

Und bitte kommt jetzt nicht mit Argumentationen wie - Ist ja eh nur ein enhancement. Weil dann könnte man den Tree gleich einfrieren, keine neuen Pakete oder Erweiterungen an Paketen mehr annehmen und nur noch Bugs beheben...   :Mad: 

Falls ich wieder einmal etwas erweitern muss, werde ich das einfach in mein lokales Overlay knallen und gut ist. Ob der Rest der Welt davon profitieren könnte ist mir dann wurscht. Weil die Zeit, welche ich investiert habe nur um all die Ratschläge und Hinweise für Ebuilds zu befolgen kann ich dann einfach umgehen und muss nur dafür sorgen, dass es bei mir läuft.

Just my 2 Cents

STiGMaTa

----------

## Necoro

Also was eigene ebuilds angeht, habe ich festgestellt, dass der sunrise-Overlay ein guter Ort dafür ist  :Smile:  ... wenn dein Ebuild dort landet, wurde er a) bereits von Devs gesichtet, so dass dir keine groben Fehler mehr unterkommen sollten und b) erreicht er viele Leute  :Smile:  ... und evtl landet er dann auch irgendwann im "großen" Tree =)

----------

## ConiKost

Auch schade finde ich z.B. Apache 2.2 ...

Ein einziger Dev arbeitete daran und das ganze hat nun über 1 Jahr gedauert bis es endlich im Portage wahr ... IMHO nicht apzeptabel.

-> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=114232

----------

## sschlueter

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt sehr frustriert im Moment. Mein halbes System ist für mehr als zwei Wochen unbenutzbar gewesen, obwohl ich nur "stable" (x86) Pakete habe, immer brav revdep-rebuild laufen lasse, konservative CFLAGS habe und so weiter. Ich kann momentan nur mit dem System arbeiten, weil ich selbst einen Workaround gefunden habe. Beim Gentoo Bugtracker habe ich absolut keine Hilfe bekommen.

Nur damit mich niemand falsch versteht: Ich meckere nicht über Gentoo oder die Devs oder sonstwen. Es ist einfach nur so, dass ich mit meinem System arbeiten muss, d.h. ich brauche ein dauerhaft funktionierendes System. Und es scheint mir, dass das bei Gentoo nicht gewährleistet ist, zumindest nicht in dem Maße, wie ich es bräuchte. Ich brauche neben Gentoo vermutlich noch etwas extrem langzeitstabiles wie Ubuntu LTS oder CentOS.

----------

## skibbi

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Falls ich wieder einmal etwas erweitern muss, werde ich das einfach in mein lokales Overlay knallen und gut ist. Ob der Rest der Welt davon profitieren könnte ist mir dann wurscht. Weil die Zeit, welche ich investiert habe nur um all die Ratschläge und Hinweise für Ebuilds zu befolgen kann ich dann einfach umgehen und muss nur dafür sorgen, dass es bei mir läuft.
> 
> Just my 2 Cents
> ...

 

So darfst du dann aber auch nicht ran gehen. Makl ein vergleichendes Beispiel:

Manchmal kommen Straftäter ungeschoren davon, sollte man deshalb die Verfolgung allgemein beenden? Nur weil der Maintainer dieses Projektes keine Zeit/Lust/Interesse hat trifft das sicher nicht auf alle zu.

Ich würde dir folgendes Vorschlagen: Vor dem Schreiben eines solchen Ebuilds nachfragen ob Interesse an der aufnahme in den Tree besteht. Wenn 2 Wochen lang keiner antwortet in öffentliche Overlays oder nur im lokalen behalten. Ich denke ein Kompromiss mit dem man leben kann.

----------

## ConiKost

 *sschlueter wrote:*   

> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt sehr frustriert im Moment. Mein halbes System ist für mehr als zwei Wochen unbenutzbar gewesen, obwohl ich nur "stable" (x86) Pakete habe, immer brav revdep-rebuild laufen lasse, konservative CFLAGS habe und so weiter. Ich kann momentan nur mit dem System arbeiten, weil ich selbst einen Workaround gefunden habe. Beim Gentoo Bugtracker habe ich absolut keine Hilfe bekommen.
> 
> Nur damit mich niemand falsch versteht: Ich meckere nicht über Gentoo oder die Devs oder sonstwen. Es ist einfach nur so, dass ich mit meinem System arbeiten muss, d.h. ich brauche ein dauerhaft funktionierendes System. Und es scheint mir, dass das bei Gentoo nicht gewährleistet ist, zumindest nicht in dem Maße, wie ich es bräuchte. Ich brauche neben Gentoo vermutlich noch etwas extrem langzeitstabiles wie Ubuntu LTS oder CentOS.

 

Willkommen im Klub, darum arbeite ich nun seit ca. 2 Jahren testing-only. Ist stabiler als stable bei mir ... hier hatte ich keinen eizigen "crash" ...

----------

## Carlo

 *Sourcecode wrote:*   

>  *Silicoid wrote:*   Mal ein Beispiel. Bug: 150636
> 
> Gut vielleicht hab ich ihn nicht besonders klar formuliert. Oder ich hätte selber das ebuild ändern können und es mit geben können. 
> 
> Eigentlich fehlt nur ein dependency Eintrag im  ebuild .... 
> ...

 

Aus gutem Grund: hk_classes ist definitiv keine Abhängigkeit von Kexi. Obskur, nicht reproduzierbar, offensichtlich kein Problem für mehrere User, auf meiner Prioritätenliste irgendwo im Nirgendwo.

----------

## Silicoid

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aus gutem Grund: hk_classes ist definitiv keine Abhängigkeit von Kexi. Obskur, nicht reproduzierbar, offensichtlich kein Problem für mehrere User, auf meiner Prioritätenliste irgendwo im Nirgendwo.

 

Ich konnte mit kexi keine Datenbank öffnen. Erst als ich knode installiert hatte und dabei hk_class mit installiert wurde, konnte ich eine DB öffnen. BTW: Nachdem das ganze jetzt ein halbes Jahr her ist, und seit dem nichts mehr zu dem Thema gemacht habe, weiss ich jetzt auch nicht mehr so genau, wie das Fehlerbild aussah und was alles nicht ging.

Aber ich denke, daß gehört dann langsam in einen anderen Thread.

----------

## Fabiolla

 *skibbi wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   
> 
> Falls ich wieder einmal etwas erweitern muss, werde ich das einfach in mein lokales Overlay knallen und gut ist. Ob der Rest der Welt davon profitieren könnte ist mir dann wurscht. Weil die Zeit, welche ich investiert habe nur um all die Ratschläge und Hinweise für Ebuilds zu befolgen kann ich dann einfach umgehen und muss nur dafür sorgen, dass es bei mir läuft.
> 
> Just my 2 Cents
> ...

 

Machs mittlerweile auch so wie STiGMaTa.

Es ist mir schon klar, des es der Community nicht hilft, aber wenn z.B ein Version-Bump gute drei Monate dauert...

lg

----------

## Necoro

 *Fabiolla wrote:*   

> Machs mittlerweile auch so wie STiGMaTa.
> 
> Es ist mir schon klar, des es der Community nicht hilft, aber wenn z.B ein Version-Bump gute drei Monate dauert...
> 
> lg

 

warum macht ihr das nicht zweigleisig ... schmeißt es euch ins lokale Overlay und submitted einen Bug ... Bug submitten kostet doch nix ... und wenn er nicht bearbeitet wird, habt ihr euch nix vorzuwerfen  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Willkommen im Klub, darum arbeite ich nun seit ca. 2 Jahren testing-only. Ist stabiler als stable bei mir ... hier hatte ich keinen eizigen "crash" ...

 

Auch wenn das in diesem Thread relativ nah am OT ist: Haben andere User auch diese Erfahrung gemacht? Ich bin im Moment ein wenig genervt davon, dauernd selektiv Pakete in package.keywords eintragen zu müssen (die ~x86 Version von kdelibs wollte ein ~x86 portage, ~x86 aspell usw.), daß ich kurz davor stehe, ~x86 einfach in der make.conf zu verewigen...

----------

## hoschi

Kann mir mal einer sagen, warum GTKMM-2.10 seit mehr als 6 Monaten Testing ist?

Bei Aspell ist es aehnlich.

Die Devs scheinen sich darum nicht zu kuemmern zu koennen, oder irgend welche USEFLAGS nicht aufgeben zu koennen/wollen  :Sad: 

----------

## nikaya

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   
> 
> Willkommen im Klub, darum arbeite ich nun seit ca. 2 Jahren testing-only. Ist stabiler als stable bei mir ... hier hatte ich keinen eizigen "crash" ... 
> 
> Auch wenn das in diesem Thread relativ nah am OT ist: Haben andere User auch diese Erfahrung gemacht? Ich bin im Moment ein wenig genervt davon, dauernd selektiv Pakete in package.keywords eintragen zu müssen (die ~x86 Version von kdelibs wollte ein ~x86 portage, ~x86 aspell usw.), daß ich kurz davor stehe, ~x86 einfach in der make.conf zu verewigen...

 

Kann ich (subjektiv) bestätigen.Probleme hatte ich bisher keine größeren und von der Stabilität her gibt es nichts zu beanstanden.Auch ich war genervt vom dauernden package-keywords editieren.

Du solltest Dir aber bewußt sein dass im Testing mehr los ist bezüglich der Paketrotation.Je nachdem was Du für Pakete drauf hast ist nach jedem Sync ein mehr oder weniger großes Update fällig.

----------

## ScytheMan

Was ich komisch finde, wieso inaktiven Devs direkt durch die Bug-Wrangler ein Bug zugeteilt wird, nur weil sie das Programm mehr oder weniger "maintainen".

Bsp: https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=cryptsetup

Anstatt das bei base-system@gentoo.org zu lassen (die kriegen zwar auch ne CC, aber ich denk mal dort gilt der bug als "Assigned" für den Dev der es übernommen hat), wird es gleich dem Dev zugeteilt.

Selbiger Dev, ist immer noch auf away status 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/roll-call/devaway.xml?select=strerror#strerror

(allerdings nur bis 6. März)

seine commits sind auch nicht wirklich toll:

http://cia.vc/stats/author/strerror

Ich will hier jetzt keine Hexenjagd oder ähnliches veranstalten, auch wenn es so klingt. Aber da fehlt es doch eindeutig an Aktivität von 2 Seiten oder? 

[wilde spekulation]

Zum einen vom Dev selbst, der wenn er schon in einem Projekt wie Gentoo involviert ist, sich wenigstens ein bisschen darum kümmern sollte, und selbst wenn er im RL stress hat, sollte er wenigstens so fair sein sich abzumelden. 

Und zum anderen von Gentoo Devs (k.a. wie dieser Rat genau heißt), die mal nachfragen was im Moment los ist, oder?

[/wilde spekulation]

gruß Scy

----------

## Jokey_

Naja... Es kamen in den letzten paar Monaten immer wieder so Sachen wie "Auf der Mailingliste sind nur noch Flames", "xx macht nix mehr" usw auf.

Subjektiv würde ich mal sagen, dass so mancher davon doch recht genervt war und sich anderen Dingen des Lebens zugewandt hat. Dadurch ist der "aktive Kern" im Moment doch ein wenig geschrumpft und wenn man dann die schlichte Zahl der offenen Bugs sieht, könnte man schnell auf die Idee kommen "Das soll ich alles machen? Nie im Leben"...

Bei anderen (wie im Fall von strerror) kommen dann noch Umstände aus dem RL dazu und schon wirds eng...

Die allgemeinen Commit Statistiken sind zwar immer noch gut aber so das ein oder andere Paket fällt dann doch mal schnell durchs Raster. Deswegen würd ich mal so als Rat geben. Wenns ein Version bump ist, das Paket auch sonst keine offenen Bugs hat und keine komplexen Sachen für den Bump gemacht werden müssen, einfach mal im IRC vorbeischauen und den dev / herd ansprechen, wenn der Bug längere Zeit brach liegt.

Die Zeiten werden wieder besser, so mancher Totgeglaubte tut diese Tage schon wieder was. Licht ist am Horizont zu sehen  :Wink: 

----------

